# Bit Assembly, How Tight



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought a plywood conversion kit for a set of rail and stile bits. I assumed(having never taken a bit apart before) that the nut would be very tight. And I would need to use the router as a vise while loosening the nut. But before going to that extreme I was able to remove the nut very easily while holding the bit in my hand. The bits have been used before without any problems. Is this normal,should I go tighter when I put them back together? The R+S set is from Super Carbide(Ebay), and the conversion kit is Whiteside. I know this sounds like overkill for Ebay bits. But Whiteside is the cheapest kit available ($36 delivered compared to $39 from MLCS)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

The norm is 12 to 15" lbs..that's a standard wrench pull the norm..

....========



RustyW said:


> I bought a plywood conversion kit for a set of rail and stile bits. I assumed(having never taken a bit apart before) that the nut would be very tight. And I would need to use the router as a vise while loosening the nut. But before going to that extreme I was able to remove the nut very easily while holding the bit in my hand. The bits have been used before without any problems. Is this normal,should I go tighter when I put them back together? The R+S set is from Super Carbide(Ebay), and the conversion kit is Whiteside. I know this sounds like overkill for Ebay bits. But Whiteside is the cheapest kit available ($36 delivered compared to $39 from MLCS)


----------

